# 2 Stupid questions - but I really do need an answer



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I see fairly often to change out rings and hooks for freshwater to saltwater configurations. My question is - does saltwater rigging mean that the hook will eventually rust out (quickly or not) or NOT. I know this is a simple thing, but confusing for us land locked dummies that want to play on the beach a couple times a year. 

Am I dreaming or have I not read that you are required to have hooks that will rust? 

May be one answer to 2 questions, but I would appreciate some sort of explaination. THanks


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

You are supposed to use non-stainless steel circle hooks when fishing for reef fish with natural bait. Here is the official version:

http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_Gear_index.htm

So, if you are not using natural bait, or fishing for reef fish, you can use anything. But it would be better to use a hook that will rust out eventually, but I really dont know how to tell the difference between a stainless steel hook and another hook.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Interesting, what kind of device accomplishes this


> "The new rules require fishers on all vessels fishing for reef fish in the Gulf to possess and use a dehooking device to remove hooks embedded in Gulf reef fish with minimal damage. The dehooking device must be constructed to allow the hook to be secured and the barb shielded without re-engaging during the removal process."


Ive got a dehooking device but I dont think its one that "shields the hook"


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

actually I had read that about the reef fish, but from the beach i don't think that applies (I may be wrong there) but I am like you, unless it says, I am not sure what most of my hooks are, stainless or non stainless. I do know that I have some leaders from last year that the swivel, clamps and hardware has not rusted, so I assume that the hook would drop them off. Just curious, I had a good size stingray break off at the beach last year and swam off with a leader sticking out of his mouth, and I would think the hook rusted out pretty quickly (most of my tackle box rusted) but have bought a few new hooks for this years trip and some have saltwater and some do not, so just curious if that meant will rust or not. Thanks for the help and sorry for the ramblings.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

If you are fising form the beach/shoreline you would not need to have stainless non offset circle hooks or a dehooker or anything that pertains to the new reef fishing law. Both non stainless and stainless hooks will rust. At one time they had a article in sportfishing that stated both sides of the stainless vs non stainless debate. From what I gathered from the article is that stainless will rust but it will take a prolonged period of time before doing so and therefore more potential damage to the fish. If you are fishing for something that has a good chance of breaking of IE sharks I would reccomend a non stainless hook. This is just a matter of preference. Hope my .02 helps you out.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Most of the time that you see advice to change out the hooks and rings on lures it is because the ones that come on most lures will not stand up to a really hard fight. I love saltwater Supertraps, but after a few sow redfish the hooks are in a mess. One 25 lb Jack Crevalle will pull straight through the split rings on a Supertrap if he's only got one hook in his mouth - if he's got two hooks in him you might get him in, but the hooks will be shot. 

You never know what's going to hit your bait in saltwater, that's why I love it, and the big ones WILL get away if you are not ready for them.


----------

